# Just got an e30 and I've got a few turbo questions: Help?



## 5speed30 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi! im new to the forums and the BMW community. I've spent most of my time around Japanese import cars. About 3-4 months ago I bought a 1989 325i and have been searching for performance parts. Currently my car has only a cold air intake and catback exhaust on it. I'm looking to put a turbo system on the car just to give it a little more kick, but I can't seem to find anything that looks good in a kit. Could someone help me out in finding a Turbo kit for an e30 with All the stuff needed? im looking to spend about 1300 or less. 

Thanks!!!

- sorry for any miss spellings. Im not really the best at spelling.


----------

